# Has anybody who DOES ovulate become pregnant with clomid??



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Just wondering if there was anybody out there who has become pregnant from taking clomid? Just to give me some hope i am about to start it this week when the witch comes to town


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Hi there,

Just wanted to say...good question.

I'm in same boat as you - I do ovulate but have been put on Clomid to boost and am waiting for AF to start to begin my second course.

So, someone out there please give us some encouragement with a BFP on Clomid to boost story.

Thanks


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone today is the day my  has started so looks like i should start taking Clomid tomorrow for the first time( am scared )
Come on anyone out there me and juniper need a success story of someone who is taking clomid to boost and not because they didn't ovulate story to give us some hope and a lots of      

To get our hopes up as all of the stories i have read on this site with people who have had  have been on clomid as they didn't ovulate


----------



## cruelladeville (Mar 13, 2006)

If you look on the voting board I did a poll a couple of months ago asking this exact question but only 6 people replied-4 of those were BFN's and 2 were BFP's, I think but have a look if you can find it.[br]Posted on: 23/06/06, 10:26...it's on page 3


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks lotusflower
Doesn't look good then


----------



## ♥Saila♥ (Mar 27, 2006)

I think lots of people have become pregnant off clomid!! There was a success stories link before, try searching for "clomid pregnancy".

I ovulate naturally too, I'm only on 25mg of Clomid


----------



## 0604 (Jun 10, 2005)

Hi girls
Dont give up. I had unexplained infertility and all was good with results and I DID ovulate. I got a bfp on my second round of clomid and am due to give birth next tuesday. So don't give up, dreams do come true!!! 

0604


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Thanks 0604, lovely encouragement.

Congratulations and best of luck for next Tuesday

Juniper


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Unfortunately I can't give you a positive story, wish I could  ...I ovulate fine every month & conceived naturally 3 times before clomid (1 termination 16yrs ago & 2 early mc's last year) & I took 50mg clomid for 6mths to boost but all BFN...but I do have several conditions (endo & bicornuate uterus as well as immune and blood clotting disorders) that don't exactly help in combination !!!!!

However, there are lots of ladies who have managed to conceive on clomid whether they ovulate naturally or not...just cos it didn't happen for me doesn't mean it won't happen for you !! 

Don't give up hope    

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hiya

I got pregnant on my 3rd cyle of clomid (50mg) but ended up having problem and M/C. But maybe you can take a look at this site http://www.twoweekwait.com/ lots of BFP stories of all descriptions.

Good luck with the  pills and sending you lots of baby dust!!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you could have a look here, these are clomid BFP's, although not sure if they give the info of whether they were oving already

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,40064.0.html


----------



## caz24 (Nov 25, 2004)

hiya good question, 

i can't say i ovulated when i took clomid (50mg) but do do remember the fact sheet the gyno gave me and it said that the % of success was around 80%

i'm expecting to go back on it when i go to the gyno again next month.

oh also tell your dh to watch out cuz your moods might be a bit up and down cuz of the drugs and stuff! i was terrible when i was on it last time lol


----------



## chillidog (Apr 18, 2006)

Hi,

We are all different but I did have a BFP and I ovulated every month.  I have one tube that is wrapped around my bowel though so strangely normally ovulated from that side and more infrequently ovulated from the healthy side.  We had been trying for about 3 1/2 yrs and the specialist told me Clomid might not help.  BFP on second month much to all our surprise!

Are you having tracking at the same time? I did for the first month.

Good luck though and be positive - the side affects are different with everyone as well - I was ratty and tired - actually very similar to how I am now!!  It can affect your cycles though - shorter or longer.

Fingers crossed and tons of   to you.


----------



## Juniper (Dec 13, 2005)

Congratulations Chillidog and thanks for the encouragement. 

I think the 80 per cent statistic is for successfully ovulating, not BFP.

Any other O-ing clomid BFPs


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi can i add that it worked for me on the 4th cycle 3x50mg BFN 1x100mg BFP
I had my daughter at 33+6 but she is fine and now 9 weeks old
It does work stay positive i know its hard but for some it will produce results

Best of luck

sam x


----------



## JLo161201 (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi, I was given 100mgs of Clomid to give my ovaries a "boost" as I did ovulate naturally.  I finally got my BFP on my 6th and final round when I had pretty much given up hope of it working and we were due to see the consultant the following week to discuss IUI or IVF.  I will be 21wks tomorrow, so dont give up hope... Just one thing I did try differently on my last round of Clomid, I started acupuncture and would highly recommend it, little expensive but was worth it and totally chilled me out!

Good Luck, Jo x


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi,

I can't give you a positive story re: clomid sadly,as I did ovulate on it but didnt have a BFP  
However, lots of girls have done, so best of luck  
Jo x


----------



## jen1976 (Oct 14, 2005)

hi just to let u know i ovulate naturally but have been ttc for over 3 yrs was put on clomid to boost and concieved on 2nd round. am now 23 weeks pregnant. never give up hope x


----------



## Gail1982 (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Thanks for all the sucess stories its so nice to hear it does work in some cases. I have now done my first cycle and had a  although we were on holiday when i was due to ovulate and didnt come out the bedroom much Sigh.......
I am now on my 2nd cycle so lets see what happens and fingers crossed, I did notice that my period lasted 7 days and its only normally 3 days 4 max so it has had an effect on me in that way, also i know what you mean about mood swings i have been a cow to my Dh and just couldnt help it even though i knew i was being nasty.

One more question are you suppose to drink alcohol on clomid? or not?
As this is when i am being a super cow so think i should give up the wine or i will be getting a divorce.[br]: 1/08/06, 10:23Also what is this tracking? I went to the hospital and they gave me 3 months of 50mg clomid and i have to go and see the nurse on day 21 for a blood test that is all they said to me,
Should i be getting scans etc??


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi parkes

Yes, you can drink on clomid but I did find I got p!ssed alot easier and quicker (cheap date  ) and admittedly I was a right moody cow but then again, DP would say that me & red wine don't mix irrespective of the clomid !!!! 

If you're having progesterone blood tests (cd21) then you are getting some kind of tracking.  Not everyone gets scans and some don't get any tracking at all.  We've always had private treatment so paid for everything...had progesterone tested on my 1st & 4th cycles and scans for the first 3 months (I took for 6mths to boost as ovulate naturally so possibly slightly different circumstances to yours)

Progesterone should ideally be tested 7 days past ovulation as this is when it peaks so if you have done on cd21 then this assumes you ovulated on cd14 with the average 28 day cycle...not everyone has this as we're obviously all different.  Try to get yours tested 7 days past ovulation (if you can tell when you're ovulating) as this will give a far more accurate result.  Its a myth that AF always arrives 14 days after ovulation as well....I always ovulate on cd14/15 but have 30/31 day cycles so long luteal phase !

Anyway, good luck & fingers crossed for next month 
Take care
Natasha


----------

